# How-To: Replace the Thermostat on a '04 Titan



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey all!

For those who are interested, here is the procedure for replacing the thermostat on a '04 Titan. Let's get started!

1) Drain the cooling system.

2) Remove the air duct and resonator assembly.

3) Remove the engine cover.

4) Remove the water suction hose from the water inlet.

5) Remove the water inlet and thermostat.










**Additional Diagrams**

'04 Titan Thermostat diagram

*To install, reverse removal procedure.*

6) Install the thermostat with the whole circumference of each flange part fit securely inside the rubber ring as shown.

7) Install the thermostat with the jiggle valve facing upwards.

8) Check for leaks of the engine coolant.

Start and warm up the engine. Visually check for leaks of the engine coolant.


----------

